# Microsoft now has an Iplayer what next



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

The march goes on Microsoft now has an Iplayer just like the BBC Iplayer. Again Microsoft has started to attach another good Idea that someone has got working very well. Is this world domination by the mighty windooooooz machine. The link below is to an article in the the Timesonline.

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally us xtra

Technology News & Web News | Times Online

Microsoft launches free rival to BBC iPlayer - the MSN Video Player - Times Online


----------

